# Should our cat live alone now?!



## Elphaba75 (Apr 17, 2019)

hi,we rehomed two bonded cats 4 1/2 years ago and sadly lost one of our boys 8 weeks ago. The boy who’s left wasn’t a lap cat when we got him and only wanted attention now and again, over the years he’s mellowed and loves attention and started to sit on knees occasionally! Since he lost his mate he’s started regularly sitting on laps and meowing to get up (and for food) he was a silent cat before as fin did all the meowing for them both!
I would like another cat but other family members are debating this saying he might go back to being a loner cat again? We’ve only ever had these two cats so I’m not sure what to do for the best ?? 
Anyone had a similar situation please?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

IMO just because he is looking for human attention doesn't mean he needs another cat's company.

I think I would leave him as an only cat at the moment and lavish some attention and make the most of the fact he needs to need you now. That's quite a compliment really.

You would have no idea how he would get on with another cat and he's plainly enjoying having you to himself


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I agree with @MilleD ,I would leave things as they are.
I have no personal experience of more than 1 cat at a time but my daughter has recently lost 2 of her 3 cats (old age) and the remaining cat who initially appeared lost has blossomed into a happy playful confident cat,something he wasn't when he was one of 3 .

ETA I did take in a stray with a broken leg ,tried in vain to introduce her to Buffey the resident cat and failed.
They lived at opposite ends of the house the rest of their days.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

The experts’ view seems to be that a cat in the home just tolerates other cats and would much prefer to be the only one.


----------

